# Windows Messenger deinstallieren?



## Marja (27. August 2004)

Hallo, ich habe WindowsXP und Outlook2003. Seit ich das neue Outlook habe, öffnet sich immer im Hintergrund der WindowsMessenger. Oftmals lässt sich nicht einmal der Status auf offline umschalten. 
Wie kann ich den WindowsMessenger deaktivieren? Wenn das möglich wäre, wird dann auch der MSN-Messenger deaktiviert oder bleibt der MSN-Mess. erhalten, denn diesen würde ich gerne weiternutzen.
Ich danke für eine Antwort. LG, Marja


----------



## michaelwengert (27. August 2004)

Soweit ich mich noch erinnern kann kannst du das in der 
Systemsteuerung -> Software -> Windows Komponenten


----------



## Thomas Lindner (27. August 2004)

Wenn zumindest Servicepack 1 installiert ist, kannst du ihn über Systemsteurung -> Software deinstallieren.

Ansonsten, XP Antispy oder ähnliches benutzen, die den Start unterbinden.


----------



## Marja (27. August 2004)

Ich danke dir, den Sevicepack 1 hab ich. LG, Marja


----------



## Tobias K. (27. August 2004)

moin


Das hier sollte dir auch weiterhelfen:
http://www.pcwelt.de/downloads/pcwelt_tools/tools/39924/

Damit hab ich den Messenger bei mir Deinstalliert.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Marja (27. August 2004)

Danke! Klasse! Bisher konnte ich den Messenger noch nicht löschen, denn ich erkenne bei der Software leider nicht wo sich der Messenger versteckt hält. LG, Marja


----------



## michaelwengert (27. August 2004)

Bei Software must du noch in den Unterpunkt "Windows komponenten" oder so ähnlich. Und da ist er entweder direkt drin oder unter zubehör. (glaub ich zumindest)
btw. Würde ja gerne genaueres sagen, bin aber im Büro und da hab ich Win 2000.
Ich versuch mich halt zu erinnern, so gut es geht


----------



## SixDark (27. August 2004)

Hi!

Such doch mal im Ordner "inf" (unterhalb vom Ordner "Windows") nach der Datei "sysoc.inf". In der Zeile, die mit "msmsgs" beginnt, entfernst Du das Wort "hide" aus der Zeile, aber die Kommas alle so stehen lassen (somit müssten also nach dem Entfernen des Wortes also zwei Kommas nacheinander stehen). Dann unter Systemsteuerung -> Software -> Windows Komponenten mal schauen, wie schon erwähnt wurde findest Du ihn spätestens dann entweder sofort in der ersten Liste oder unter Zubehör....

MfG
..::SD::..


----------



## Marja (27. August 2004)

Vielen Dank für euere Hilfe. Jetzt werde ich mich mal durchwuseln. Das Wort "hide" hatte ich schon mal ausgiebig gesucht und leider nicht gefunden. Ich schau noch mal, vielleicht finde ich es doch *gg* Liebe Grüße, Marja


----------

